# Traction



## precipice (Dec 28, 2006)

I live 11 miles from the nearest plowed road. I have an '89 surburban with a 6 inch lift kit, 4x4 350, warn hubs, not posi, 235/85/16 Semperit tires (radial LL 850 M&S) and heavy duty Vee Bar chains. Clearance is no problem, but with about 8 inches of new snow and OLD tracks, I slide all over the place. Especially on the downhill.


I am not plowing, just tring to drivethrough the snow, get a track in palce and keep driving. I don't think I can plow this road with my rig. 

I am chained up all way round. I'm wondering if just chaining the back would be bettter, or just chaining the front, or? It seems to me that I should have better steering ability than I do now, even driving through 8 to 10 inches of snow. Maybe the chains on the back overide the ones on the front? Maybe the front catches the side and drags me off? The tires are studded, brand new and are especially designed for snow, they are not all season etc.

thoughts, suggestions anyone?

thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds like you got it coverd!!


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Go faster


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Add some weight in the back. Like #300. Also studs are a waste if your wrapping them with chains.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

How wide a track are you talking about. If you're trying to pack down a new tire track on an old one there will be a tendency for the tire to "fall off/skid" as the new snow packs down on the old one (even with chains), since the old one is likely "crowned". Kind of like trying to drive down railway tracks that are covered in snow.

If ground clearance isn't an issue I'm guessing that you'll find the run is more stable if you offset slightly from the old tracks and pack down a fresh path.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

why not park the Suburban near the road, and use a snowmobile to get back and forth to the house?


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

plow150;343619 said:


> How wide a track are you talking about. If you're trying to pack down a new tire track on an old one there will be a tendency for the tire to "fall off/skid" as the new snow packs down on the old one (even with chains), since the old one is likely "crowned". Kind of like trying to drive down railway tracks that are covered in snow.
> 
> If ground clearance isn't an issue I'm guessing that you'll find the run is more stable if you offset slightly from the old tracks and pack down a fresh path.


and added to that the road you are prolly on, is pretty well crowned itself.
Most of those backwoods dirt roads seem that way ....!
and while 235's that rig are not overly wide,...tall and narrow is better for snow IMO


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

This is what you need..........www.mattracks.com


----------



## precipice (Dec 28, 2006)

*precipice*

thanks for the replies. the issues of "falling off" the old track is what is happening all right. as well, the road is crowned in places.

I have switched over to sno machine and leave my Yukon parked on the plowed road.

Has anyone used the MATTTRACK conversion on snow? Any opinions as to how well it would work?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*They use the tracks all over here...*



precipice;344321 said:


> thanks for the replies. the issues of "falling off" the old track is what is happening all right. as well, the road is crowned in places.
> 
> I have switched over to sno machine and leave my Yukon parked on the plowed road.
> 
> Has anyone used the MATTTRACK conversion on snow? Any opinions as to how well it would work?


 Hi,
I have no experience with the tracks but...The dealers are selling ATV's with the tracks installed for like an extra $3,000 and they are selling.....Some of the local snowmobile clubs use 4x4's with the track kits for groomers and they seem to work well.
You have to remember that Tucker Groomers have been using a similar setup since the 50's so the technology isn't new by any means....


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

precipice;343354 said:


> I live 11 miles from the nearest plowed road. I have an '89 surburban with a 6 inch lift kit, 4x4 350, warn hubs, not posi, 235/85/16 Semperit tires (radial LL 850 M&S) and heavy duty Vee Bar chains. Clearance is no problem, but with about 8 inches of new snow and OLD tracks, I slide all over the place. Especially on the downhill.
> 
> I am not plowing, just tring to drivethrough the snow, get a track in palce and keep driving. I don't think I can plow this road with my rig.
> 
> ...


Canuck, you need a plow!

Eleven miles from a plowed road in BC, you may need a CAT with a dozer blade!

This from a Coloradan of Obijwa stock.


----------



## precipice (Dec 28, 2006)

*precipice*

Yeah, I hear ya. A plow and the time to monkeywrench it. Looks like the good 'ole skidoo for now.

tks


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ditto on the snowmobile. if you're not looking to do any plowing then a sled is definitely the way to go. since its a road you should be able to do 40-50mph on a sled no problem.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

*Geen Frog Snowplowing*

If you have a class three trailer hitch or higher i have an option. I made a counter weight out of an old light pole. Mine weighs 100lbs. Just weld 1 end shut and fill it with old wheel weights and close when you have enuf weight. Then weld it on a 2"inch drop reciever. You can take it on and off as needed.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

green frog;345983 said:


> If you have a class three trailer hitch or higher i have an option. I made a counter weight out of an old light pole. Mine weighs 100lbs. Just weld 1 end shut and fill it with old wheel weights and close when you have enuf weight. Then weld it on a 2"inch drop reciever. You can take it on and off as needed.


???????????????


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

You might try running a pair of drags behind your truck to widen your tracks for example - 8" tires use two 16" drags. Or pack the tracks with your sled and skimmer. 

It really doesn't sound like you could do much more for traction with your truck. One thing I do with my truck chains is double up the crossbar chains if your side links will allow, this stops alot of the slip and grab associated with chains.

The Mattrax kits are very nice but the truck kits are worth as much as your truck. If your handy with metal there are lots of homemade designs floating around the net. 

A true v-plow would get you through most snow falls but if you didn't keep your banks back they would start to close in on you and then your SOL with out a grader or cat.

That's my 2 cents - good luck! tymusic


----------



## Zippy (Oct 20, 2006)

You need a Zuk with trax ! This guy is in Alaska and is running a VW TDI 1.9 diesel in this thing.










Kevin


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

run out and back in with the snowmobile in the ruts you have made, after they tighten up over night you should be able to re drive down them.

I know skidoo's and plow truck don't make for good friends, but if you are not getting hung up, there should be no reason you cannot drive through 8" of snow.


----------



## Ding (Nov 13, 2006)

Snowmobile will get you through that a lot faster than a truck, especially in fresh snow. If you like a side by side setup try the SkiDoo Elite model, just be ready to hand over some cash. Seriously though, a sled (slang for snowmobile here in Michigan) is a great way to go unless you are hauling more than you can carry on a sled or in a sleigh pulled behind the sled. You can also pull a groomer behind the sled to pack it down a little. The truck will push through the packed snow, but at least it will start the process.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You are driving slow right?
The old tracks are packed down snow- as we all know that becomes Ice so of course you;re sliding all over. The chains are the best bet and on all 4 for the most traction. A Sub usually doesn;t need ballast, so I think you;re covered.

For what you'll spend for mattracks but a Bombi track vehicle (for weather protection) or a snow mobile (as mentioned) The road can be plowed, you just need a large enough truck and plow and have to work with it. 

A friend maintains that much road in Maine, if the storm comes in heavy he does use a small dozer (d4), but it's plowed with a 26K truck and plow normally. And it's mountains.


----------



## precipice (Dec 28, 2006)

*Precipice*

Its been a busy few days, an 8 inch dump, then 30 inches in 16 ours. Real powder, no traction.

In the end, I'm on the sled. It will trake a LOT more than the old surburban to clean this out.

Next year.....maybe one of those old army 6x6s, all chained up with a vee plow and say about 2 tons in the back. http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/gunsfiring.gif


cheers
Precipice.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

precipice;351117 said:


> Its been a busy few days, an 8 inch dump, then 30 inches in 16 ours. Real powder, no traction.
> 
> In the end, I'm on the sled. It will trake a LOT more than the old surburban to clean this out.
> 
> ...


 You can find old snow fighters for allot less that a new sled...A friend sold this for $3,000-turn key and go....Just for an example.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

6x6 and plow would probly do the job.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

A Dodge with a Cummins and a Patriots special edition Fisher plow will do the job better than anything else could.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Detroitdan;351224 said:


> A Dodge with a Cummins and a Patriots special edition Fisher plow will do the job better than anything else could.


Thats funny, although most won't get it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Joe D;351418 said:


> Thats funny, although most won't get it


 *I get it!!!  LOL!!*


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I get it too:yow!:


----------



## smokinspartan (Nov 24, 2004)

whoa! ive never seen those Mattracks before, those look sweet! which ones would u use for a '04 chevy 2500HD ?


----------

